# Αναστολή της καθημερινής έκδοσης της εφημερίδας «Το Βήμα»



## LostVerse (Nov 25, 2010)

> Λουκέτο στο ημερήσιο "Βήμα"
> 
> Η κρίση στον χώρο του τύπου συνεχίζεται με τις τελευταίες πληροφορίες να αναφέρουν ότι ο Δημοσιογραφικός Οργανισμός Λαμπράκη αποφάσισε την αναστολή της καθημερινής έκδοσης της εφημερίδας "Το Βήμα"
> 
> ...


http://news247.gr/ellada/fhmes_gia_loyketo.683172.html

Έκπληξη για μερικούς, αναμενόμενο για άλλους...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 25, 2010)

Κρίμα...πολύ κρίμα. Κάτι μου λέει ότι τα χειρότερα δεν τα έχουμε δει ακόμα. Κι εκεί που λες ότι πιάσαμε πάτο, από εργασιακά, οικονομικά, ακόμα και ηθικά, πάντα έρχεται κάτι και σε διαψεύδει. 
Επαληθεύεται το ανέκδοτο που έλεγε: 

-Τι είναι μαύρο και σου κάνει κ...λοδάχτυλο απ' τη γωνία;
-Το μέλλον σου!


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2010)

Επίδειξη ρεαλισμού. Το αγκάλιασμα της νέας εποχής. Θα χαρούν τα δέντρα.

Χθες Πέμπτη 25 Νοεμβρίου 2010 διάβασαν «Το Βήμα» περίπου 90.000 αναγνώστες. Εξ αυτών μόνον 8.000 διάβασαν την έντυπη έκδοση της εφημερίδας. Οι συντριπτικώς περισσότεροι, πλέον των 82.000, αναγνώστες προτίμησαν την ηλεκτρονική έκδοση.

Συμβαίνει δηλαδή και στην Ελλάδα ό,τι από ετών έγινε σε όλες τις προηγμένες δημοκρατικές χώρες. Εκατομμύρια πολίτες εγκαταλείπουν τις καθημερινές εφημερίδες και ενημερώνονται από τα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα ενημέρωσης μέσω του Ιnternet. Στα διάφορα sites του Διαδικτύου βρίσκουν εύκολα, άνετα, χωρίς να μετακινηθούν από το σπίτι ή το γραφείο τους, είτε και μετακινούμενοι με διάφορα μεταφορικά μέσα, όλες τις ειδήσεις και πληροφορίες που χρειάζονται για την πληροφόρησή τους αλλά και για την εργασία τους ή τη διασκέδασή τους.

Εφημερίδες με παράδοση και ιστορία βλέπουν τις κυκλοφορίες τους να καταρρέουν καθώς οι αναγνώστες τους επιζητούν την ενημέρωσή τους μέσα από τους ηλεκτρονικούς διαδόχους των, οι περισσότεροι των οποίων είναι τα sites που αυτές οι ίδιες οι εφημερίδες δημιούργησαν τα τελευταία χρόνια!..

Η μεταβολή όσο και αν τρομάζει πολλούς (με την ασύλληπτη εξέλιξη του Διαδικτύου) ήταν φυσιολογική. Ολο και περισσότερες εφημερίδες διακόπτουν τη χάρτινη έκδοσή τους και αναπτύσσουν ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα ενημέρωσης.

Ενας σκληρός αγώνας δρόμου έχει ξεκινήσει. Ποιος θα δημιουργήσει τα καλύτερα μέσα ενημέρωσης μέσα στο Ιnternet. Δημοσιογραφικοί κολοσσοί συγκρούονται, εφημερίδες -σύμβολα αλλάζουν γραμμή πλεύσεως. Και οι αναγνώστες «απολαμβάνουν» σ΄ αυτή την πρώτη φάση δωρεάν την Ενημέρωση με κάθε τρόπο. Τα άχρωμα τυπογραφικά στοιχεία του πρόσφατου ακόμη παρελθόντος παραχωρούν τη θέση τους σε πολύχρωμες φωτογραφίες, ακόμη και σε «ζωντανά» βίντεο...

«Το Βήμα» αποδέχεται την απόφαση των αναγνωστών του οι οποίοι προτιμούν την ηλεκτρονική ενημέρωση. Αλλωστε «Το Βήμα» είναι η πρώτη εφημερίδα στην Ελλάδα που εισήγαγε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980 τους ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές στη διαδικασία της εκδόσεώς του. Τώρα, 30 σχεδόν χρόνια από τότε, «Το Βήμα» διακόπτει την έντυπη έκδοσή του ανταποκρινόμενο στο φανερό αίτημα των αναγνωστών του.

Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=1&artId=369743&dt=26/11/2010#ixzz16MhCAYpk​


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2010)

Εφόσον η χάρτινη έκδοση διακόπτεται προκειμένου να αντικατασταθεί με ηλεκτρονική, και δεν θα συνοδεύεται από απολύσεις δημοσιογράφων, εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται κάτι τραγικό. Αντίθετα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2010)

Το επόμενο παιχνίδι θα παιχτεί στις συνδρομές: ανοιχτές εφημερίδες με διαφημίσεις (και συμμετοχή των αναγνωστών) ή κλειστές συνδρομητικές εκδόσεις, άγνωστες στο Google και καταδικασμένες να αργοπεθάνουν αν δεν παρέχουν ξεχωριστά πράγματα σε δελεαστικές τιμές;

Θα δούμε τη δύναμη του χρήματος στο διαδίκτυο; Κάποια πράγματα να μπορούν να τα αγοράζουν μόνο οι έχοντες; Θα δούμε πειρατεία και στον καθημερινό τύπο; (Ήδη κάποιοι ανεβάζουν περιοδικά και εφημερίδες σε PDF παράνομης κυκλοφορίας.)

Είναι βέβαιο ότι ξημερώνει μια νέα εποχή. Καλύτερη ή χειρότερη, άγνωστο. Σίγουρα άλλη, σίγουρα προσαρμοσμένη σε νέες πραγματικότητες.


----------



## sarant (Nov 26, 2010)

Πάντως, δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που κλείνει το καθημερινό Βήμα. Και πολύ πριν από το Διαδίκτυο, το Βήμα είχε σταματήσει την καθημερινή του έκδοση πρώτη φορά περί το 1982 και άλλη μια φορά (τουλάχιστον) στη δεκαετία του 1990, εκτός αν τα έχω μπερδέψει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2010)

Μία φορά ήταν. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τα τελευταία είκοσι χρόνια βγαίνει κανονικά. Αλλά αυτή τη φορά δοκιμάζει μια διαφορετική παρουσία, αν δεν είναι απλώς ένα τέχνασμα.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 26, 2010)

sarant said:


> Πάντως, δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που κλείνει το καθημερινό Βήμα. Και πολύ πριν από το Διαδίκτυο, το Βήμα είχε σταματήσει την καθημερινή του έκδοση πρώτη φορά περί το 1982 και άλλη μια φορά (τουλάχιστον) στη δεκαετία του 1990, εκτός αν τα έχω μπερδέψει.



Μια φορά ήταν σίγουρα το 1993.

Edit: Βρήκα και αυτό:



> Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά, βεβαίως, που αναστέλλεται η καθημερινή έκδοση της εφημερίδας. Η σημερινή μορφή της έκδοσης κυκλοφόρησε την 22α Μαρτίου του 1999. Άλλη μία εκδοτική προσπάθεια είχε επιχειρηθεί στη δεκαετία του '80 η οποία όμως κράτησε για ελάχιστο χρονικό διάστημα.



http://www.madata.gr/diafora/media/83337.html


----------



## Zazula (Nov 26, 2010)

To 1993 το θυμάμαι κι εγώ. Το '82 ήμουν πολύ μικρός...


----------



## sarant (Nov 27, 2010)

Το 1993 δεν νομίζω να έγινε τίποτε. Το Βήμα διέκοψε τη λειτουργία του καθημερινού του φύλλου από Αύγ. 1982 έως Ιούλ. 84 και μετά από Οκτ. 1985 έως Μάρτιο 1999.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2010)

Στου ακριβώς αποπάνω κυρίου το ιστολόγιο μπορείτε να διαβάσετε ένα αξιολογότατο κείμενο για τις εφημερίδες που κλείνουν κι ανοιγοκλείνουν. 

Νομίζω ότι θα άξιζε μια συζήτηση για το τι θα ήταν ελκυστική συνδρομή. Τι θα με κάνει να θέλω να πληρώσω για να μπορώ να διαβάσω το όποιο Βήμα όταν δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάσω τα δωρεάν που θέλω. Στην προψηφιακή εποχή είχες να διαλέξεις ανάμεσα σε χ έντυπα και ήξερες ότι κάτι θα έπρεπε να πληρώσεις για τη δική σου εφημερίδα αν δεν ήθελες να περιμένεις τον γείτονα να τελειώσει τη δική του. Σήμερα που δεν προλαβαίνουμε τα δωρεάν, όσοι μας ζητούν λεφτά θα πρέπει να κάνουν αρκετά πολυσύνθετες σκέψεις πριν τεντώσουν το χέρι.


Αρχίζει να κυκλοφορεί και ο νεολογισμός _βαρεσάδικο_*, που βλέπω να πρωτοεμφανίζεται στο indymedia.

**warez* (a form of "wares", as a contraction of "software")
(Internet slang) Illegally obtained or compromised software. 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=warez


----------



## rogne (Nov 29, 2010)

Μόλις σήμερα έκλεισε και το εβδομαδιαίο αγγλόφωνο "Athens Plus" της "Καθημερινής" ενώ στον ΣΚΑΪ, συμφερόντων του ίδιου ομίλου (Αλαφούζου), οι εργαζόμενοι κλήθηκαν να υπογράψουν ατομικές συμβάσεις με μειώσεις μισθών, επί ποινή άμεσης απόλυσης.

Δεν πιστεύω ότι τα συγκροτήματα ΜΜΕ δίνουν δεκάρα για το ηλεκτρονικό μέλλον της ενημέρωσης ή για οτιδήποτε παρόμοιο. Έχουν δηλώσει απροκάλυπτα ότι το μόνο που θέλουν είναι να φτιάξουν ολιγάριθμα newsrooms για να κατευθύνουν καλύτερα και φτηνότερα την ομογενοποιημένη πληροφορία, και κατά τα λοιπά να έχουν εργαζόμενους-φασονατζήδες όποτε και αν τους χρειάζονται. Αυτό που δεν έχουν δηλώσει απροκάλυπτα, μολονότι εξακολουθούν να το πιστεύουν ακράδαντα και να το εφαρμόζουν αδιάκοπα στην πράξη, είναι ότι το χοντρό χρήμα από όλη αυτή την "αναδιάρθρωση" θα παραμείνει το παλιό καλό χρήμα του κράτους, των προμηθειών και των λογής-λογής απευθείας αναθέσεων. 

Τα υπόλοιπα περί ψηφιακής εποχής, αναβάθμισης περιεχομένου με παράλληλη αλλαγή του μέσου, συνδρομής ή διαφήμισης, κ.ο.κ., μπορούμε φυσικά να τα συζητάμε μεταξύ μας, γιατί μας ενδιαφέρουν και τα θεωρούμε σημαντικά, αλλά όσον αφορά τους ιδιοκτήτες ΜΜΕ είναι απλό προπέτασμα καπνού για κανένα editorial.


----------



## rogne (Nov 30, 2010)

Καλημέρα

Μια σαφής και περιεκτική σύνοψη από το Press Project: *Γκιλοτίνες στα media*


----------



## rogne (Dec 1, 2010)

28 απολύσεις δημοσιογράφων του "Βήματος" ανακοινώθηκαν σήμερα (από τις σχεδιαζόμενες 80). Ακούστηκε μάλιστα ότι οι εργαζόμενοι του "Βήματος" αντιμετωπίζονται πλέον ως σχεδόν μολυσματικοί από τους συναδέλφους τους στα "Νέα", που φοβούνται προφανώς μην κολλήσουν... απόλυση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2010)

Ζήσαμε, με την ελεύθερη ραδιοφωνία πρώτα, τις τηλεσυχνότητες μετά και τα πολλαπλά παιχνίδια στον Τύπο (έντυπο και ψηφιακό), έκρηξη στα ΜΜΕ και στην απασχόληση στα ΜΜΕ. Η κρίση θα ωθήσει ενδεχομένως την κυβέρνηση να βάλει κάποια τάξη εκεί που μέχρι τώρα απανωτές κυβερνήσεις έχουν επιδείξει συμπεριφορά πονηρού κομματάρχη, αλλά και τους ιδιοκτήτες των μέσων να εξορθολογίσουν τη λειτουργία της περιουσίας τους. Προτεραιότητα θα έχει το κέρδος και δεν πρέπει να μας ξενίζει αυτό. Ωστόσο, μακάρι να υπάρξει πραγματικός εξορθολογισμός. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να υπάρχουν μέσα που φυτοζωούν και δημιουργήθηκαν ενδεχομένως για λόγους διαφορετικούς από αυτούς που περιγράφει το καταστατικό τους. Το τοπίο, ιδιαίτερα σε σχέση με το διαδίκτυο, θα αλλάξει ριζικά και θα επηρεαστούν δραστικά και το εργασιακό καθεστώς και ο αριθμός των απασχολουμένων. Ο στόχος των συνδικάτων δεν μπορεί να είναι να διασωθούν οι θέσεις, αλλά να εξυγιανθεί ο χώρος έστω και με λιγότερο προσωπικό. Αλλιώς, μια ζωή θα χωλαίνει, όπως καθετί κακοφτιαγμένο σ' αυτή τη χώρα.

Είναι μια άποψη κάπως διαφορετική από τη σεβαστή άποψη του Παντελή Μπουκάλα στην Καθημερινή:
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_1_02/12/2010_424389


----------



## rogne (Dec 2, 2010)

> Ο στόχος των συνδικάτων δεν μπορεί να είναι να διασωθούν οι θέσεις, αλλά να εξυγιανθεί ο χώρος έστω και με λιγότερο προσωπικό



Δεν διαφωνώ εντελώς στο δια ταύτα, οι θέσεις για τις θέσεις είναι ύποπτη συντεχνιακή νοοτροπία, όπως και οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις για τις συλλογικές συμβάσεις - αλλά να συνεννοούμαστε για το τι σημαίνει εξυγίανση: αν είναι να φτιαχτούν στενές συντακτικές ομάδες ολίγων υψηλόμισθων που θα μοιράζονται τα κέρδη μιας κατευθυνόμενης ενημέρωσης, και γύρω-γύρω να μαζεύονται σαν τις μύγες "ελαστικοί" δημοσιογράφοι, γραφίστες, διορθωτές, κ.ο.κ., που θα πληρώνονται ψίχουλα με το κομμάτι για να κάνουν τη λάτζα, αυτό δεν λέγεται εξυγίανση, λέγεται διαφύλαξη των κερδών για τους ημέτερους. Τα οποία κέρδη δεν θα προέρχονται βέβαια από αύξηση του αναγνωστικού κοινού ή από εκμετάλλευση των νέων τεχνολογιών - από νέα "τζάκια" θα προέρχονται ή κατευθείαν από τον παλιό καλό κρατικό κορβανά. Τα ονόματα που ακούγεται ότι ενδιαφέρονται έντονα να "μπουν" στο χώρο των ΜΜΕ και να "κάνουν την κρίση ευκαιρία" είναι χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα μεγαλοκαρχαριών που ενδιαφέρονται για μπίζνες με το δημόσιο...

Στο μεταξύ, οι χτεσινές 28 απολύσεις στο "Βήμα" πήραν ...αναβολή μιας εβδομάδας, μετά την κήρυξη 48ωρης απεργίας στην εφημερίδα (πήρε κι αυτή αναβολή τελικά) που θα απειλούσε την έκδοση του κερδοφόρου κυριακάτικου φύλλου.


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 2, 2010)

Καλώς τα δεχτήκαμε...



> Μείωση μισθών για να μη γίνουν απολύσεις
> 
> Στους συνολικά 160 εργαζόμενους (δημοσιογράφους και διοικητικούς υπαλλήλους) ανακοινώθηκε ότι κάποιοι θα απορροφηθούν από την ιστοσελίδα, κάποιοι θα εργαστούν σε ένα Newsroom, που θα τροφοδοτεί με ειδήσεις όλο τον όμιλο και κάποιοι ενδέχεται να απολυθούν.
> 
> ...


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 5, 2011)

Υπάρχει ορατό ενδεχόμενο την ίδια πορεία να ακολουθήσει και η Ελευθεροτυπία, να παραμείνει δηλαδή μόνο το κυριακάτικο φύλλο της, αν μείνει κι αυτό.


----------

